# Daten aus HTML Formular in Excel speichern



## Chocobanana (2. September 2003)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und entschuldige mich schon mal falls der Thread im falschen Forum gelandet ist!

Mein Problem:

Ich will einen Fragebogen ins Netz stellen. Eingebaute Typen: Checkbox, Texteingabe, Listenfeld, Kombinationsfeld. Die Funktionen von Excel eben.

Gespeichert ist das ganze im HTML Format. Funktioniert bis dahin. Nun muss ich die Daten irgendwie nach Excel oder Ähnlichem bekommen. Wie mach ich das am Besten?


Danke im Voraus,

                         Choco


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. September 2003)

Hallo, welcome on Board,

das schaffst du mit HTML oder JAvascript auf keinen fall. Dazu brauchst du eine Serverseitige Sprache. ASP bzw ASP.NET wäre hier meiner Meinung nach das richtige. Mit PHP könnte es evtl auch gehen. Wenn du keinen Webspace mit dieser Funktionalität hast,würde ich mich nach einer anderen Lösung  umsehen. Ansonsten würd ich nochmal hier im ASP / PHP Board nachfragen...

bye


----------



## Fabian H (2. September 2003)

Was genau willst du "nach Excel bekommen"?
Eine Tabelle?
Direkt kannst du keine Datei anlegen, aber du kannst die Daten ja im CVS-Format einfach nur ausgeben..


----------



## Chocobanana (2. September 2003)

Ich will keine Datei anlegen. Ich will nur die Daten, welche die teilnehmenden Personen eingeben, über so wenig Umwege wie möglich in eine Excel bzw. Acces Tabelle bzw. Datenbank bekommen.

Ich hoffe euch ist nun klar um was es mir geht. Ist etwas schwer zu erklären für mich.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## WVM (22. September 2004)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem.
Es gibt eine recht simple und schnelle Methode Daten von einer Webseite in Excel weiter zu verwenden. In Excel 2000/2002 finden Sie unter DATEN - EXTERNE DATEN - NEUE WEBABFRAGE ein Dialogfeld in der die entsprechende Web-Site bzw. der  Speicherplatz der html. Seite eingegeben werden kann.
Vor dem drücken vom "Start-Button" können noch verschiedene Optionen eingestellt werden z.B: das die volle html Formatierung beibehalten wird.
Nach dem "Daten importieren" besteht nochmals die Möglichkeit verschiedene Einstellungen vorzunehmen.
Nach dem " OK " ist der Datenübertrag beendet und das Excel Arbeitsblatt kann bearbeitet werden.
Die Hompage, auf der diese Massnahmen beschrieben sind lautet: "http://www.aspheute.com/artikel/20001128.htm "


----------

